# XD 9mm Sub with 40 cal Barrel



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

I heard a rumor that you can have a 40. cal barrel in you 9mm sub compact is this true? I'm having a hard time believeing this but from what I read the frames are the same size. Is this possible???


----------



## travelinman (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't believe that is correct. I own both a 9mm sc and a .40 service model. i can get a conversion barrel for the .40 down to 9mm but not the other way around. the hole in the end of the slide would be to small for the larger caliber barrel.


----------



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok thanks for the help Brother!


----------

